# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 3

## Mukica

evo, nastvaite ovdje
za sad vas je:

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic
9. Goge  
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jadro 
15. JaMajka 
16. KANTRIDA 
17. Kile
18. kety 
19. kokolina 
20. la11 
21. lali 
22. Lila ha 
23. Lululu 
24. mala laia 
25. Mrs RIA 
26. nani 
27. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
28. ovca_i_janje 
29. PattyC 
30. Paulita 
31. ra 
32. sandraf 
33. sarasabina 
34. Sun 
35. thalia 
36. Točkica 
37. vitekova mamuška 
38. Winnie The Pooh

----------


## She Devil

> evo, nastvaite ovdje
> za sad vas je:
> 
> 1. aleta 
> 2. alisaskvo 
> 3. Balarosa 
> 4. branka0112
> 5. Bubabaya 
> 6. dorena 
> ...



Evo, dodala sam se  :D

----------


## jabaresi

Nisam na listi  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jabaresi

Dobrodošle sve nove forumašice i dugo nam ostale  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## la11

> Nisam na listi


ma nema veze,znamo da si tu   :Smile:  

She Devil dobrodošli

----------


## zeko

I ja sam tu  :D

----------


## She Devil

Hvala, cure!   :Love:

----------


## Sunseeker

I ja sam isto ovdje...  :D

----------


## lali

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. Sun 
37. Sunseeker
38. thalia 
39. Točkica 
40. vitekova mamuška 
41. Winnie The Pooh
42. Zeko

----------


## jabaresi

lali  :D  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

:D Nisam više zadnja! :D

----------


## jabaresi

Povećava se lagano broj forumašica i to mi je drago prije sam znala tek zavirit na ovaj forum sad ga sve više posječujem zahvaljujući  vama forumašicama. :D  :D  :D

----------


## jabaresi

Curke čula sam da je crtić u taveru otvoren i da će u sklopu njega biti igraona :D  :D  :D ,i kao neki kafić za mame :D  :D  :D  pa eto novog mjesta za izlaske i druženja. :D

----------


## ra

8)  eto mi razloga da se ipak uputim do tamo.

a kad je novo druženje????

----------


## la11

Crtić još nije otvoren,ja jučer bila

----------


## Sun

hajde draga predlož kad ti odgovara pa ćemo se dogovarati   :Smile:

----------


## la11

> hajde draga predlož kad ti odgovara pa ćemo se dogovarati


da nama "nereadnicima" uvijek odgovara   :Grin:

----------


## ra

curke, baš bih se družila s vama. i vidjela bebice kako su narasle....

ali šta za ponuditi? u tjednu oko 18h ili vikend.  :/ 
da pričekamo da otovre crtić???

----------


## thalia

mi smo u nedjelju prošetali towerom i neizdrživa je gužva.
ako je svejedno jel vikend ili radni dan, onda glasam za radni dan da vas napokon upoznam, jer nam je Tower u našem dijelu grada i napokon možemo dopješačit   :Bye:

----------


## jabaresi

Danas mi bila frendica u taveru ,da crtić radi ali da imaju problema sa strujom,pa da rade praktički u mraku dok se to ne otkloni  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ali sam :D  :D  :D zbog igraone,nadam se i vi ostale.Mislim da se u jutarnjim satima više isplati nema gužva, ja bila sa mužičem par puta ujutro niti jednom nije bila gužva. :D ,a da se i pohvalim išla iskrcat stvari u bunker dok je MM bio sa malom i   :Crying or Very sad:  ostala zaglavljena u liftu ravno pola sata  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## lali

Mi bili danas,Crtić još uvijek u mraku.
I mi smo za druženje!!

----------


## jabaresi

Znači ništa od crtića a ja sutra htjela sa maleckom do grada. :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

*Danas na Korzu Rodin stand!*   ---> *od 10-16*

*Štand povodom Dana volontera*

Na štandu možete preuzeti edukativne letke, poduprjeti rad udruge nabavkom Rodinog kalendara za 2007. i Rodinih majici za djecu te se informirati o radu Udruge

----------


## Ineska

ja ću poluditi...jučer?
ništa od mog kalendara   :Sad:

----------


## flower

broj podruznice je : 0921073713 nazovi nas, dogovorit cemo se oko dostave kalendara :Smile:

----------


## Sun

> broj podruznice je : 0921073713 nazovi nas, dogovorit cemo se oko dostave kalendara


a moreš i meni pp pa ćemo se isto dogovoriti   :Smile:  , kako ti bolje paše

----------


## Sun

dakle Ineska zovi ili piši, kalendara ima.. :D

----------


## ra

a možeš nas posjetiti i na štandu 16.12. 
 :Grin:

----------


## Sun

> a možeš nas posjetiti i na štandu 16.12.


pa da pda, u robnoj kući RI, bit će i majica i kalendara !!

bravo Ra  :D

----------


## Ineska

> ra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a možeš nas posjetiti i na štandu 16.12. 
> 
> 
> 
> pa da da, u robnoj kući RI, bit će i majica i kalendara !!

----------


## Ineska

> ra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a možeš nas posjetiti i na štandu 16.12. 
> 
> 
> 
> pa da da, *u robnoj kući RI*, bit će i majica i kalendara !!


koji debo...otišao mi post.

Anyway, dakle, 16.12. sljedeća subota Here I come!!!

Sada mi još recite za ovo boldano - šta je štand ispred Ri ili u Ri?  :Embarassed:  
E da, i od koliko sati ste tamo?

----------


## la11

mislim da će biti u Ri, od 10-12h

----------


## Ineska

> mislim da će biti u Ri, od 10-12h


Ok.   :Kiss:  
A kamo u  Ri, mislim na kojem katu?

----------


## la11

> la11 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da će biti u Ri, od 10-12h
> 
> 
> Ok.   
> A kamo u  Ri, mislim na kojem katu?


e to neznam,Sun sigurno zna   :Wink:

----------


## Ineska

Ok, hvala.
*Sun*čiceeee   :Cekam:

----------


## thalia

Mene opet nema!!! Nikad me nema u Rijeci kad je štand   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## flower

ri je definitivno, kad javimo cim saznamo  :Smile:  biti cemo vidljeive... 8)

----------


## Prihonja

Hm, malo kasno palimo, al ipak...mi smo tu vec neko vrijeme
1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. Sun 
37. Sunseeker 
38. thalia 
39. Točkica 
40. vitekova mamuška 
41. Winnie The Pooh 
42. Zeko
43. Prihonja

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## Prihonja

Pa ja mislim da to nije upitno....ja planiram kupiti vise od jednog, cak i majcu jer to je sitnica u moru dobrobiti nase Rode   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

super
al od danas mozes kupit 40% vise kalendara  8)

----------


## la11

ja sam ga već kupila,ali mogla bi još koji   :Smile:

----------


## jabaresi

Mi ćemo u subotu,jedva čekam da ga vidim. :D

----------


## Prihonja

> super
> al od danas mozes kupit 40% vise kalendara  8)


Da, da ta ti je dobra   :Laughing: . Mi smo se vec nameracile na subotu iako, iskreno, izbjegavamo grad sad kad su velike blagdanske guzve.

----------


## thalia

ja ponavljam, s tužnim  :Sad:  izrazom lica da me u su nema u ri pa kako da dođem do kalendara i majičica? kako?

----------


## skviki

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 

Evo, dodajem i moju malenkost. I jedva čekam subotu. Majice odmah na pranje i u nedjelju parada!   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

> ja ponavljam, s tužnim  izrazom lica da me u su nema u ri pa kako da dođem do kalendara i majičica? kako?


thalia pa mozes slobodno nazvati na 0921073713 ili poslati porukicu Ivani, ona dezura na telefonu bas zbog kalendara, pa se lijepo s njom dogovoris kad i gdje.

----------


## thalia

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ponavljam, s tužnim  izrazom lica da me u su nema u ri pa kako da dođem do kalendara i majičica? kako?
> 
> 
> thalia pa mozes slobodno nazvati na 0921073713 ili poslati porukicu Ivani, ona dezura na telefonu bas zbog kalendara, pa se lijepo s njom dogovoris kad i gdje.


ispričavam se   :Embarassed:  , promakla mi ta informacija.

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## jabaresi

Riječanke na kom katu robne kuće je sutra štand,budući nemogu doć .poslat ću mužića pa da ne luta.

----------


## ra

ispred škrinjice (mislim da je to 1. kat  :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## Prihonja

E super da si rekla, jer sam ja mislila da ce to biti na prizemlju, a ne znam da l bi isla na prvi kat samoinicijativno buduci da smo s kolicima...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra

ajde, popni se! pa se vidimo   :Wink:

----------


## jabaresi

Thanks ra

----------


## jabaresi

Ako ste vidle kakvu mušku spodobu to sam ja muža poslala  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Prihonja

Mi bili, kupili kalendar i prekrasnu majcu i jako smo sretni da ce se Roda malo podebljati u novčaniku. Inače, mislim da bi se te majčice mogle prodavati i npr. preko Roda portala nešto kao internet prodaja i da bi ih trebalo biti puno više s natpisom "addicted to mum+s milk" jer danas je u Ri bilo samo za bebače od 2 uzdrasta al ne i za mog.
Uglavnom, htjela sam reć da bi bilo super da se stalno prodaju te majčice, a preko neta mi se čini najbolji način i mislim da bi se puno toga prodalo pogotovo kad se zna da je for a good cause   :Grin:

----------


## jabaresi

Slažem se sa tobom jer ovo kad se i organizira ko i sad obično se desi da nemam mogučnosti doći

----------


## skviki

Potpisujem Prihonju posebno ono za majice addicted to mums milk. Ali nema veze i naša na sunašce je isto prekrasna. Ma RODA je prekrasna  :Heart:

----------


## Prihonja

:Klap:

----------


## rene

Tako sam smotana, tu sam od 2004, "pronijela" sam s Vama trudnoću, a Iris je već godinu i pol i tek sada se upisivam.Rijeka 300 000 stanovnika, a 45 roda???? Pozdrav svima!

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene

----------


## lali

rene,dobrodošli!!!! :D

----------


## jabaresi

Rene dobrodošli :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sun

sutra, subota 23.12 u 16 sati druženje u kafiću VTC Viškovo i tom prilikom možete kupiti naše prekrasne kalendare i na taj način doprinjeti radu Udruge   :Smile:  

Veselimo Vam se i nadamo se druženju u što većem broju!!

----------


## Prihonja

Joj, mi ne mozemo doc tako daleko i hladno je, al se nadam da ce bit jos prilike da se nađemo. Mi smo već jedna mala ekipa s istoka   :Love:

----------


## ra

viškovo, viškovo   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

drage riječanke, molim vas na pp 

uputu kako doći javnim prijevozom od autobusnog kolodvora do hkd sušak?


hvala

----------


## skviki

Mi ćemo duhom biti sa vama, a tijelom kad malo zatopli! Želim vam ugodno druženje i nasmijane kikiće za vrijeme druženja   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Nani

Superička!!! Vidimo se!!! :D

----------


## la11

ja ništa ne obećavam, neznam kako ćemo se izorganizirati za auto

----------


## jabaresi

Mislim da ćemo i mi morat odustat nije nam baš naruku  kad bude u gradu potpisujem se jer ovako bi morala mjenjat 2  basa moj prigradski i do Viškova  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## la11

jeli na kraju netko bio danas na druženju?
mi nismo stigli

----------


## jabaresi

Da kako je prošlo druženje ili sve mame peku kolače

----------


## Sun

Bile Flower+ mala Flo, Vitekova i ja, bilo nam je lijepo.. Nani nam nije došla nažalost.
Svima vam želim sve naj naj za Božić i Novu Godinu i više druženja u novoj!  :Smile:

----------


## Sun

i zaboravih svoje dete - dakle gorenavedena ekipa + mali sun   :Grin:

----------


## jabaresi

Također pridružujem se lijepim željama za blagdane i više druženja

----------


## Nani

> Bile Flower+ mala Flo, Vitekova i ja, bilo nam je lijepo.. Nani nam nije došla nažalost.
> Svima vam želim sve naj naj za Božić i Novu Godinu i više druženja u novoj!



Sorry, imala sam najbolju namjeru ali kupovina poklona se produžila do 15h, a onda sam morala i neki ručak napraviti i pustiti MM-a da i on uhvati koju minutu da kupi poklone....baš mi je žao ali bilo je totalno histerično taj dan....  :Sad:  
Nadam se da ću slijedeći put uspjeti.....

----------


## MELITA06

LIJEP POZDRAV SVIMA MI SMO NOVI NADAM SE DA CEMO SE DRUZITI :D

----------


## Sun

Dobrodosla Melita06   :Smile:  

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene
46 MELITA06

----------


## lali

Hej Melita!! dobrodošla!! :D

----------


## la11

dobrodošla   :Kiss:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Melita, dobrodošla!
Pa koliko n as je na Viškovu, mogle bi osnovati i podružnicu!  :Laughing:

----------


## ajam

Evo i mene!
Pune su mi ruke djece, pa dok ja otkrijem čega sve ima u ovom rodinom forumu   :Grin: 
Bok cure!

----------


## jabaresi

MWLITA 06 i ajam dobrodošle :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sun

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06
47. ajam

wellcome   :Smile:

----------


## MELITA06

Winnie  i ja imam Zaru al smo se malo prije rodili-19.03 pusa zari od zare

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Pa onda bi se Zare trebale i upoznati!

A rekla mi patronažna da joj je to prva Zara, a ona je za cijelo Viškovo...
Gdje si ti?

----------


## MELITA06

da,  jer smo se mi kasnije doselili pa sam ja bila na zametu a tu mi nije dolazila a gdje ste vi?

----------


## Marna

Drage moje RI-rode, da vam se i ja pridružim!  :D 

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06 
47. ajam
48. Marna

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> da,  jer smo se mi kasnije doselili pa sam ja bila na zametu a tu mi nije dolazila a gdje ste vi?


Kod benzinske

----------


## Sun

Bok Marna   :Smile:

----------


## jabaresi

Bok Marna dobrodošla.Od kuda si si i ti sa drenove  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ŠAla mala Winy thw pooh,Melita

----------


## la11

> Bok Marna dobrodošla.Od kuda si si i ti sa drenove     ŠAla mala Winy thw pooh,Melita


da,sa Drenove nas ima puno   :Laughing:  

Marna dobrodošla

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja vrbujem jednu koku s pilićicom s Drenove, pa ćemo vidjeti...
Svim novim riječkorodicama   :Heart:

----------


## jabaresi

Curke nemojte me krivo svatit nemam ja ništa protiv Viškova dapače često svratim   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   i mogle bi neko druženje organizirati ubrzo ako ste za.

----------


## jabaresi

Curke nemojte me krivo svatit nemam ja ništa protiv Viškova,Drenove dapače često svratim   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   i mogle bi neko druženje organizirati ubrzo ako ste za.

----------


## MELITA06

moze ,il cemo mi viskovke busom na drenovu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## blis

Kada je već navala prijava, da se i ja prijavim na listu Riječanki. I... s Drenove sam.  :Wink:

----------


## maria71

ja opet upadam ,sorry,

gdje onda čekam autobus za Piramidu,prema Opatiji ili od Opatije?

----------


## flower

od opatije - mada je piramida i za pjeske ici.

----------


## maria71

ja u biti trebam doći do hkd sušak,vlak mi dodje u pol 11,a u 11 bih trebala biti tamo,jel ja to mogu skupa sa klincima?  da ne zakasnimo?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Odite tri stanice busom (bilo kojim jednoznamenkastim brojem) do Mrtvog kanala, dakle u smjeru obrnutom od Op., zatim dvije min. pješice.

----------


## flower

ili sidjite na Pecinama (stanica vlaka) pa prema rijeci se spustate, pjeske par minuta.

----------


## maria71

svima hvala od   :Heart:  

sretno smo stigli, vlak je vozio do Škrljeva i onda smo ušli u buseve,pa mi je šofer stao  kraj hkd-a

----------


## majka

Evo i mene kod vas...
Pozdrav s Kantride!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Dobro nam došla! :D

----------


## la11

dobrodošli  :D

----------


## jabaresi

DOBRODOŠLI   :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## Sun

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06 
47. ajam 
48. Marna
49. majka

----------


## choko

mi smo se vec prijavili...ali ste nas ovaj puta izostavili...  :Joggler:

----------


## lali

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06 
47. ajam 
48. Marna 
49. majka
50.Choko



 :Smile:  Choko,dobrodošla!!!

----------


## lali

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06 
47. ajam 
48. Marna 
49. majka
50.Choko



 :Smile:  Choko,dobrodošla!!!

----------


## choko

Mi smo tu s vama vec duze...ali bas ne stignemo biti jako aktivni...  :Kiss:

----------


## tibica

I ja bi na popis! Kad će Riječka kava? Puno nas je, moramo naći neko veliko mjesto za tu kavu. *Baš bi malo poćakulala sa vama o svačemu*. Mene u životu okružuju trenutno ili netrudni ljudi ili nervozne trudnice s kojima ne možeš poćakulati ili dečki (s njima mogu pričati samo o autima).  Ako ste za ja ću smisliti neku lokaciju i vrijeme, samo reciti kada ste slobodne.

----------


## Sun

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06 
47. ajam 
48. Marna 
49. majka 
50.Choko 
51. tibica

Bok tibica, pa predloži mjesto i vrijeme pa će se našto dogovoriti. I ne brini za prostor, ionako je nemoguće skupiti sve u isto vrijeme   :Smile:

----------


## ra

pa bilo bi vrijeme da se malo podružimo  :D 

šta kažete na subotu prije podne (zbog nas radničke klase)?

----------


## tibica

> pa bilo bi vrijeme da se malo podružimo  :D 
> 
> šta kažete na subotu prije podne (zbog nas radničke klase)?


ja se slažem (i ja sam radnička klasa)
ovu subotu? ili sljedeću?  koji dio grada? centar, viškovo, bulevard...)

----------


## Balarosa

Rijeka - istok se dosta često grupno šeta po Trsatu i pije kavicu na nekoj terasi... nije nas teško prepoznati, uglavnom su to bebani od 4-7 mjeseci, cure su rijetke i zato ih još više cijenimo (bok, Neva, gdje si, navrati malo  :Smile: ... pa ako ste u blizini, slobodno se javite i pridružite  :Smile:

----------


## tibica

*Balarosa*  javi kad sljedeći put budete šetuckali po Trsatu.

----------


## luci2

JA BI ISTO NA POPIS-a i kavicu da vas upoznam,uvjek gledam po gradu ko ima maramu ili tako neki znak da je sa foruma-nemam baš puno istomišljenika u mojoj okolici

----------


## la11

luci2 dobrodošla.

ja nisam sigurna još da li ću moći ovu subotu.

----------


## majka

Može subota!
Baš bi voljela upoznati neke od vas!

----------


## luci2

neka neka od vas starijih forumašica kaže di  i kad pa ćemo se skupit ko može

----------


## Sun

Evo ja ću vam baccit hint pa vi mijenjajte po potrbi: subota u 10, Cont (slastičarna- nije zadimljeno i već smo tamo kao doma..)
btw  mi smo full prehlađeni pa ne znam..  :Sad:

----------


## tibica

mmmmmm.... Cont, kolačići, ja sam za.  :D

----------


## ra

:D mi dođemo oko 11!

----------


## la11

onda bolje u 11 h. 
mi ako budemo dolazili 10 nam je malo prerano   :Smile:

----------


## tibica

može u 11   :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

i ja sam u Rijeci

----------


## ra

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. Balarosa 
4. branka0112 
5. Bubabaya 
6. dorena 
7. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
8. graskic 
9. Goge 
10. Hady 
11. Heliona 
12. Ineska 
13. iraz 
14. jabaresi 
15. jadro 
16. JaMajka 
17. KANTRIDA 
18. Kile 
19. kety 
20. kokolina 
21. la11 
22. lali 
23. Lila ha 
24. Lululu 
25. mala laia 
26. Mrs RIA 
27. nani 
28. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
29. ovca_i_janje 
30. PattyC 
31. Paulita 
32. ra 
33. sandraf 
34. sarasabina 
35. She Devil 
36. skviki 
37. Sun 
38. Sunseeker 
39. thalia 
40. Točkica 
41. vitekova mamuška 
42. Winnie The Pooh 
43. Zeko 
44. Prihonja 
45.rene 
46 MELITA06 
47. ajam 
48. Marna 
49. majka 
50.Choko 
51. tibica 
52. Ana i mamino zlato

 :D dobro nam došla najmlađa riječka rodica   :Kiss:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Onda tko može - SUBOTA, CONT /dio sa slasticama ako ne bude iznimno toplo/, 11h.

----------


## flower

skoro nevjerovatno bi mi mogle  :D

----------


## luci2

i mi ćemo doć :D

----------


## MELITA06

joooj steta mi bi isto dosli al ne mozemo-onda drugi put  :Kiss:

----------


## choko

aaa...pa dok ja pogledam za dogovor vi ste vec na kavi  :Rolling Eyes:  
...ali biti ce jos okupljanja...  :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

I kak je bilo curke, ko je sve bio, dajte jedan izvještaj.. Mi i dalje u komi...

----------


## lali

Mi planiramo biti slijedeću subotu u gradu od cca 10 pa do 12 pa ako je tko za predlažem kavicu,negdje na korzu,nadam se lijepom vremenu,a mislim da imam i jedno zgodno mjesto u slučaju lošijeg vremena.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Sljedeću subotu je Dječja povorka na Korzu.

----------


## lali

Super! još bolje!pa ćemo se i maskirati.

----------


## tibica

ajde cure, sad imamo 5 dana da se dogovorimo, nadam se da će odaziv biti bolji   :Mad:   niste se baš skupile ove subote. Bile smo ra, luci2 i ja i jedna moja trudna prijateljica u kontu na kolačima.

----------


## la11

možemo se dogovoriti za sub.,jedino neznam gdje ćemo sjesti jer će svagdje sigurn biti gužva.  :/

----------


## tibica

i meni se to čini, grad će biti krcat maškara a ako budete vi mlade mame s kolicima moramo negdje smisliti gdje ima mjesta za sve nas. vidit ćemo kakvo će biti vrijeme pa se dogovorimo.

----------


## Marna

Thalia, Balarosa, ovca_i_janje i dupla duplica šaljem vam veli pozdrav! Hvala za druženje u Pampasu! Nije važno mjesto, glavno da je dobra ekipa! 

I u zakašnjenju odgovaram jabaresi: dobar štos s Drenovom (ženske su *** sve "umrežene",   :Wink:  ), ali pripadam istočnoj strani grada. Vidimo se na   :Coffee:  ? Bila bi fora da se sve, koliko nas Roda forumašica ima u PGŽ, pojavimo negdje s klincima?!  8)

----------


## mvolpe

Bok, ima li u Rijeci pregled autosjedalica? Ako da, hoce li biti uskoro?

----------


## ra

> Bok, ima li u Rijeci pregled autosjedalica? Ako da, hoce li biti uskoro?


ima, ima! još se ne znaju točni datumi, ali čim malo zatopli krećemo u akciju (vjerojatno 4. mjesec).

----------


## jabaresi

.  Marna    :Love:    Skužajte ako sam koga povrijedila nije mi bila namjera ponavljam nemam ništa protiv Drenove niti ikojeg djela grada(prigrada) to mi tako spontano došlo napisati, jer su se  počele prijavljivati sa tog područja, i zato kao i Marna predlažem zajedničko druženje svih rodica sa djećicom pa ako hočete i muževima, da se upoznamo,i da vidite da sam ja jedna normalna ženska  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lali

Između Croate i Mure ima caffe Passage, ima puno prostora nije zadimljeno i možemo se skloniti ako bude kiše.Mi za sada stižemo!
Ajmo popis   :Smile:  :
1.lali

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Između Croate i Mure ima caffe Passage, ima puno prostora nije zadimljeno i možemo se skloniti ako bude kiše.Mi za sada stižemo!
> Ajmo popis   :
> 1.lali


Ti to vodu na svoj mlin!?  :Aparatic:  
Mi smo sve tri u povorci, pa bi nam bilo puno tako rano doći.
ali nekom drugom prilikom...

I da neće biti kiše   :Mad:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ra

u koliko sati je povorka? mi ćemo se valjda motati po gradu oko 11. ali, akobogda, odosmo mi u južnije krajeve, pa se neću upisivati na listu.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Mislim da je u jedan, pitat ću danas tete u vrtiću.

----------


## tibica

:Sad:  a smijem i ja doći??? iako nemam bebača za dovesti??? je li to onaj kafić di je Đuro xxl? kada planirate?

----------


## ra

> a smijem i ja doći??? iako nemam bebača za dovesti??? je li to onaj kafić di je Đuro xxl? kada planirate?


kako nemaš bebača za dovesti??? pa u tibici je   :Wink:

----------


## tibica

ali vi svi već gurate kolica a ja još ne. možda da dovezem prazna, za vježbu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ra

> ali vi svi već gurate kolica a ja još ne. možda da dovezem prazna, za vježbu


i ja ti posudim nou na par sati (dana, noći, tjedana...)   :Grin:

----------


## tibica

> i ja ti posudim nou na par sati (dana, noći, tjedana...)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
što dok mu svi zubi ne narastu i ne nauči sjediti mirno i biti dobar...?
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## la11

> i ja ti posudim nou na par sati (dana, noći, tjedana...)
> 			
> 		
> 
>     
> što dok mu svi zubi ne narastu i ne nauči sjediti mirno i biti dobar...?


......i spavati po noći   :Grin:  

1.lali
2.la11 -ako bude lijepo vrijeme i ne prije 13h.

----------


## lali

> lali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Između Croate i Mure ima caffe Passage, ima puno prostora nije zadimljeno i možemo se skloniti ako bude kiše.Mi za sada stižemo!
> Ajmo popis   :
> 1.lali
> 
> 
> Ti to vodu na svoj mlin!?  
> ...


Pa da,zaboravih,neće biti kiše   :Smile:  
Mi smo anyway u gradu oko 10-11,a u 13 smo već spremni za spavanac,kod nas je sve tempirano,neznam dal bi izdržao da ostanemo duže u gradu.
La,Ra stižete?
I da ,Tibica naravno da ćeš doći!
I ako te tješi i mi ne guramo kolica,Luka ih više ne šljivi!

----------


## ra

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				i ja ti posudim nou na par sati (dana, noći, tjedana...)
> ...


eh... dugo se onda ne bismo vidjeli.

lali, doći ćemo ako smo u rijeci. oko 11h!

----------


## la11

vi se dogovorite u koliko sati. možda je bolje prije povorke. ako počinje u 13,nađemo se u 12

----------


## tibica

*ra* novi avatar? super je. 
što se mene tiče može u bilo koje doba, i tako sam sama u subotu ujutro. vi samo recite.

----------


## dupla duplica

Bok, ekipica! Dodajte i nas na popis, a jednom ćemo se valjda posložiti i za kavicu...ovaj susret neki dan je bio dobar početak druženja - pozdrav svima!   :Bye:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Carlito

Nakon dugo vremena neaktivnosti na forumu (kao prije sam bila jako aktivna   :Embarassed:  ) evo i mi se prijavljujemo u riječku ekipu. Nadam se da nas primate i bilježimo se za neko od budućih druženja (pogotovo za istočni dio grada).

----------


## luci2

vjerojatno ćemo i mi doć,cure ima koja sling da donese da vidim

----------


## la11

> vjerojatno ćemo i mi doć,cure ima koja sling da donese da vidim


imamo mi,ako budemo dolazili donijet ću ga

----------


## ra

i di se onda točno nađemo? šta kažete na cont, tamo klinci mogu fino trčkarati... mi stižemo oko 11.30!

----------


## lali

S obzirom na prognozu mislim da neće baš trčkarati po vani.Ja sam više nekako za korzo,da smo bliže maškaranom ludilu   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## luci2

mislim da je kont ok pa nije tako daleko od korza i možda neće bit tolika gužva

----------


## jabaresi

Ukoliko nebude kiša ja i mala bi došle,prihvačate li nas.

----------


## ra

jabaresi, čekamo te  :D 

samo da se još uspijemo dogovoriti gdje točno   :Rolling Eyes:  
lali, ajde neka bude kont, pa ćemo se svi malo kasnije, kad se skupimo, prebaciti na korzo kad krene povorka. ok?

----------


## tibica

onda u 11.30 kont, onaj veliki separe na kraju ako bude slobodan. OK???

----------


## jabaresi

:D  :D   samo da kiša ne pokvari planove,znaći 11,30 valjda ću vas prepoznati.Do kada mislite ostati.

----------


## la11

ako nebude kiše i mi stižemo.
znači *Kont-11,30-subota*

----------


## tibica

> :D  :D   samo da kiša ne pokvari planove,znaći 11,30 valjda ću vas prepoznati.Do kada mislite ostati.


pa kako nas ne bi prepoznala? s ovim bušama teško nas je promašiti, a ako baš na skužiš to bit ćemo okruženi kolicima. a vjerojatno ćeš nas i čuti već izvana.   :Laughing:

----------


## ra

kakva kiša cure! vidimo se  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ne zovite kišu!
Bit će lijep i sunčan dan!
 :Heart:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Bit će sunce. Točka.
Vidimo se.
Ra, hvala na obavijesti. Ponovno.

----------


## jabaresi

Onda   ajmo sve pjevati,što je danas lijep i sunčan dan. Tko sve onda dolazi,sve ste sa kolicima i bušicama, moja ima 3,5 god,nema veze.11,30[/b] kont.

----------


## tibica

luci2
la11
ra
dupla duplica  ??
lali
jabaresi
Winnie
ovca i janje
tibica
... tko još?

----------


## jabaresi

Super popis se proširuje. :D  :D  :D .Da li čete dječicu maskirat iili biti samo gledači.

----------


## ra

mi nosimo kostim sa sobom, pa ako bude od volje  :D

----------


## luci2

vidiš,vidiš dobra ideja mogli bi se maskirat ako budemo od volje naravno

----------


## la11

noa će se maskirati,imamo kostim pasića

----------


## lali

ok Stižemo u Kont u 11.30.
I žao mi je,ali stvarno misim da će biti jako puno kiše....al.... ipak vibrrrrrrrrrrrram da ne bude!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Winnie ne dolazi, to će nam biti prerano, jer idemo u povorku. Ali zato dođite nas gledati! Mi smo Žabice!

----------


## ra

naravno da dolazimo gledati žabice i ostalu ekipu.
dok se mi svi skupimo i proćakulamo, već će bit 13h!

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam jer ima vec 4 stranice

nastavite na RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 4

----------

